# استفسار عن افضل شركة chillers



## طالب (6 مايو 2007)

الى جميع اخواني المهندسن والى القائمين على هذا المنتدى والذي يعتبر مرجع لكل مهندس عربي ،

ارجو الافادة عن افضل شركات الـ chillers مثل ترين وكارير ويورك والزامل وبيترا 

لان لدينا مشاريع داخل المملكة العربية السعودية..ولا ننسى الخدمة بعد البيع ( الصيانة، وقطع الغيار)

ارجو من الجميع المشاركة والاجابة.

وبارك الله في الجميع​


----------



## ductlator (6 مايو 2007)

أخى مرسيدس الشيلرات هى يورك -كاريير - ترين ولا يوجد افضل منهم بعد كه كله تعبان فى الشيلرات 
عن تجربة وخبرة 16 سنه وكاستشارى لغحدى مشاريع جامعة الملك خالد بالسعودية تصميم 6000 طن تبريد على وحدات مختلفة 
مهندس /مصطفى ف أو ductlator


----------



## eng ali elec. (6 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 

انا انصحك بشركة SKM الامارتية وهي شركة جيدة لتصنيع جلرات التبريد وهذا موقع الشركة www.skm.ae ، اتمنى ان تنال مبتغائك في ذلك 


شكرا لك ....


----------



## nubian_eng (6 مايو 2007)

أعمل بشركة يورك بالسعودية وأي أستقسار أرسل لي رقم هاتفك علي الخاص ولا يهمك


----------



## خباب (7 مايو 2007)

اذا كان عندى غرفة حجمها 4*4*5 فكيف اعرف 1-طن التبريد 2-فتحة الدكت وهل يوجد جداول بهذا الخصوص


----------



## mofak (8 مايو 2007)

york,carrier,trane ,hitachi only trust me


----------



## jamal_almahainy (8 مايو 2007)

*أختيار صائب*

أنا برأي أفضل الشركات التي تنتج أنظمة التكييف هي كمايلي :

أنظمة الشيلر : ترين - كارير - ميتسوبيشي - كاريير 
أنظمة المركزي : ترين 
أنظمة السبليت : ميتسوبيشي 

ولك التوفيق


----------



## Bu Ahmed (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
في رايي المتواضع ان الترتيب هو كالتالي:
ترين, يورك, كارير


----------



## طالب (11 مايو 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء المهندسن اشكر الجميع على الرد وبارك الله فيكم جميع

في تصوري ان افضل الشركات هي ترين ثم كارير ثم يورك ولكن شركة ترين غير جيدة في الخدمة ما بعد البيع كثير يعاني من هذا الوضع وبالذات في السعودية اتمنى من شركة ترين ان تبحث في هذا الوضع .


----------



## م.ثامر شديد (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أرجو منكم اخواني الكرام عندما يتحدث احدكم عن موضوع مهم مثل هذا الموضوع ان يثبت كلامه بالادله ليست شركه يورك افضل شركه عالميه بتصنيع التشليرات ولا حتى كارير واللي يقول هالكلام يتفضل يجيب ادله.

أفضل شركه حتى الان والمتربعه والحاصله على المرتبه الاولى شركه ترين ومن ثم في المرتبه الثانيه شركه الشارقه والكويت لصناعه التكييف والتبريدskm ، العديد من الشركات تنصب على الزبائن وتدعى بانها من افضل المصنعين ... وسأرفق لكم مقارنه بين كاريير وبين Skm في التشيلرات.


----------



## م.ثامر شديد (11 مايو 2007)

*مقارنه بين SKM و Carrier*


```

```
اخواني هنا ستجدون جدول مقارنه بين شركه اس كي ام وبين كاريير ورجاءا اتمنى ان تفكروا جيدا هناك العديد من الشركات التى تركب منتجات صينيه وهي شركات عالميه لماذا لا نشجع منتجاتنا الوطنيه العربيه والتى تضاهي المنتجات الأروبيه اس كي ام بتركب افضل كمبروسيرات الكوبلاند ومراوح نيكوترا اتوقع الجميع بيعرف هاي الشركات


----------



## FAYEZ GHABBOON (21 مايو 2007)

من حيث الدعم الفني المصنع المحلي أفضل 
من حيث الجودة اعتقد انو ترين هي الأفضل وألأغلى


----------



## abdullah0000 (22 مايو 2007)

بلا منافس.............." Trane "


----------



## م/علي حسن (25 يونيو 2007)

أنا أنصحك بشركة skm الاماراتية وجودتها تضاهي جوده كل الشركات الاجنبية وأنا أعمل لدى هذه الشركة وهي شركة محترمة وجديرة بالثقة وبالذات في مجال الشيلارات وموقعها www.skm.au تصفح موقع الشركة واحصل على ارقام التليفونات وانشاء الله ستنال رضاكم 
م/علي حسن


----------



## العلم حياة (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أؤويد كل الاخوة الذين رشحوا شركة ترين. هنا عندنا في العراق وفي الكثير من المستشفيات والمنشأت لايزال شيلر ترين يعمل منذ اكثر من 30 سنة وعندما قارنته مع بقية الشلرات وجدته اصغر حجما ذا متانة عالية من ناحية المواد وسهل الصيانة.
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## pilot_789 (26 يونيو 2007)

اولا اسمحوا لي بالتعليق علي نقطة صغيرة

ان السائل نوعية الchiller

سواء absorb
ولا cooling water eعادي

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس عبد العليم (26 فبراير 2008)

*Dynac !!!!!!!*



م.ثامر شديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أرجو منكم اخواني الكرام عندما يتحدث احدكم عن موضوع مهم مثل هذا الموضوع ان يثبت كلامه بالادله ليست شركه يورك افضل شركه عالميه بتصنيع التشليرات ولا حتى كارير واللي يقول هالكلام يتفضل يجيب ادله.
> 
> أنا معك أخى الكريم فى هذا المهم الدليل .
> ولكنى أحب أضيف أن هناك شركات أخرى قدلايكون الكثير منا سمع عنها لأن نشاطها قد لايكون إمتد للمنطقة العربية بعد ولكنها بالدليل أفضل من الموجودة والتى تملأ أذاننا أسماءها والتى بالفعل قد تستخدم المنتجات الصينية داخلها .
> ...


----------



## مهندس عبد العليم (26 فبراير 2008)

*معذرة الملف هنا ..*

معذرة الملف هنا ...


----------



## فريد عمران (27 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز انه من المؤكد ان تشجيع المنتج الوطنى واجب علينا كمهندسين نعمل فى ه>ا الوطن ولكن على المدى البعيد قد اثبتت التجارب ان الشركات الاجنبيه والمصنعه للشيلرات افضل منا لانهم كان لهم السبق فى ه>ا المجال مع انه قد تظهر بعض المشاكل فى منتجاتها وانا فى رايى افضل الشركات هى كاريي ترين يورك والله الموفق


----------



## وليد البنا (27 فبراير 2008)

مدام الاجنبيه فيها عيوب والمحليه فيها عيوب يبقى نشجع المحليه ونستفيد من خدمة ما بعد البيع


----------



## مهندالمهندس (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طلال شعبان (27 فبراير 2008)

توجد العديد من الشركات مميزة فى صناعة منظومات التكييف المركزىchiller unit منها :-
*carrier company
*trane company
*york company
*daiken company
*polenz company
*hitachi company
*axima company
و حسب معلوماتى ان الشركة الاولى و الثانية اكثر مبيعات.


----------



## mohammad ali (2 مارس 2008)

*رد*

والله ياخوي اعتقد انه الكارير من افضل انواع الجلرات التي لاقت نجاحا بالعراق


----------



## د عاطف الأنصاري (3 مارس 2008)

أخي الفاضل هناك معايير محددة للمقارنة الفنية والتي يجب أن تبدأ بالمتطلبات الفعلية المرغوبة وتتمثل في وضع المواصفات الهندسية للمشروع وحينئذ يتم أستدراج العروض والمقارنة بينها فمثلا لوسيط التبريد دور مهم فهل الشيللر سيعمل ب R22 أو بالأمونيا وما نوع الكباسات المرغوبة (ترددية ام لولبية) ومانوع التحكم في السعة المرغوب ومن اهم الأشياء المحددة هي عمل موائمة للعروض المقدمة بغرض معرفة أقلها في استهلاك الطاقة وتعرف بعملية المحاكاه حيث توجد شركات متخصصة في هذا الموضوع وبرامج للحاسوب. لذا يجب اولا دراسة المطلوب بصورة صحيحة ومن ثم التوجه للشركات المتخصصة. طبعا التطبيق هام وانت لم تشر في طلبك هل هذا للتكيف أم للتبريد_._ الأتجاه الحديث الأن هو عمل عقد صيانة مسبق ويكون جزء من التعاقد بحيث يتم ضمان خدمة ما بعد اللبيع.


----------



## mmb79 (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس تكيف (صيانة و مشاريع) من خبره و تعامل مع الشيلز افضل الاجهزه ترين بس مشكلتها غالية و بعدها كارير بس مشاكلها كثيره 
بس بصراحه Skm شركة محترمة جدا و لا تقل عن ترين او كارير او يورك من تجربه خصوصا في اجهزه Ahu Skmهي الافضل


----------



## داوودالياسوري (28 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم افضل اجهزة تكييف في العالم واكثرها تطورا وخاصة الشلرات - 1- يورك 2- كارير 3- ترين 4- مكويه 5- دايكن


----------



## هيثم الصفدي (4 مايو 2009)

اجهزة شركة ترين هي الافضل وبعدين الوكيل خدماته بعد التركيب ممتازة


----------



## كاسر (4 مايو 2009)

الأخ سأل عن خدمات ما بعد البيع في السعودية

وهذي نقطة مهمة

وأنا أتفق مع المهندسين الذين انتقدوا خدمة ما بعد البيع لشركة ترين في السعودية

وأنا مررت بتجارب مريرة بهذا الجانب مع وكيل شركة ترين

وسألت الكثير من المهندسين ولهم ذكرياتهم ومعاناتهم الخاصة بذلك

معدات شركة ترين جيدة ولكن خدماتهم بعد البيع في السعودية متدنية واستغلالية ومتأخرة

هذا من تجارب شخصية وتجارب زملاء

يؤسفني أن أقول الحقيقة المرة 

تحياتي


----------



## هيثم الصفدي (5 مايو 2009)

عموما اجهزة ترين ممتازة انا متاسف انا لما حكيت عن الخدمات بعد البيع نسيت اوضح نقطة مهمة جدا انه انا قصدي الوكيل بفلسطين وليس السعودية لانه انا ما بعرف الشركة السعودية 
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (5 مايو 2009)

خباب قال:


> اذا كان عندى غرفة حجمها 4*4*5 فكيف اعرف 1-طن التبريد 2-فتحة الدكت وهل يوجد جداول بهذا الخصوص




الغرفة تحتاج الى 1 طن تبريد ( اذا كانت لا تحتوي على زجاج بنسبة عالية) وكمية الهواء 450 cfm
وحجم الدكت 250مم*100مم. ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك
وشكرا


----------



## الرجل الطموح (5 مايو 2009)

WWW.westairind.comhkh انا اويد ما كتب لكن يجب علينا الان ان نبحث عن المواصفة اولا بعيدا عن اسم الماركة , فكما معروف لديكم ان الاسماء تلصق كما تشاء وخاصتا لدينا في بعض الدول التي لا تملك حققوق الماركة . اووكد على دراسة الكتلوك المقدم ومقارنته مع باقي الماركات وحتى الماركات الحديثة التي اثبتت جدارتها .


----------



## الرجل الطموح (5 مايو 2009)

www.westairind.com
هذا موقع شركة ويست اير الامريكية ارجو ان تتصفحو الموقع


----------



## سجاد لطيف (26 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوان المهندسين المحترمين ان يساعدوني في تصميم منظومة التبريد ماء سعة 50م3 ذو حرارة 55م الى 25م وهذا اكيد في فصل الصيف واكون لكم شاكرا..... مع اجمل الاماني


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (24 فبراير 2010)

افضل الشركات من وجهة نظري المتواضعه هي ترين ثم دونهام بوش ثم كاريير ثم يورك


----------



## حسام مجدى (24 فبراير 2010)

بكل التاكيد شركة يورك هى افضل الشركات العاللميه فى التشلير ومن المشروعات العملاقه مثل الحرم النبوى مطار دبى مطار القاهره سيتى ستارزالقاهره وهذه الشركة تاسست من حوالى 135سنة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

*الشكر موصول لكل الاخوة المشاركين*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حر شهار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

تشيلرات بترا تصنع بمواصفات عالمية وتصدر الى امريكا واوروبا


----------



## ahmadjet (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ductlator قال:


> أخى مرسيدس الشيلرات هى يورك -كاريير - ترين ولا يوجد افضل منهم بعد كه كله تعبان فى الشيلرات
> عن تجربة وخبرة 16 سنه وكاستشارى لغحدى مشاريع جامعة الملك خالد بالسعودية تصميم 6000 طن تبريد على وحدات مختلفة
> مهندس /مصطفى ف أو ductlator


 
الاخ الكريم
انا ادرك تماما ان هذه الشركات تصنع منذ فترات طويلة
ولكن القديم لا يعني دائما الافضل
فالشركات الكبيرة مع الزمن تعتمد على ان لها اسما وتبدا بالتقليل من الجودة 
من خلال فتح مصانع في الصين مثلا - بعض ممن ذكرتهم-
وحتى المنتجات القادمة من المصانع المختلفة لنفس الشركة لا تحمل نفس المواصفات
وهذا من خبرة ايضا
ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (23 نوفمبر 2010)

م.ثامر شديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أرجو منكم اخواني الكرام عندما يتحدث احدكم عن موضوع مهم مثل هذا الموضوع ان يثبت كلامه بالادله ليست شركه يورك افضل شركه عالميه بتصنيع التشليرات ولا حتى كارير واللي يقول هالكلام يتفضل يجيب ادله.
> 
> أفضل شركه حتى الان والمتربعه والحاصله على المرتبه الاولى شركه ترين ومن ثم في المرتبه الثانيه شركه الشارقه والكويت لصناعه التكييف والتبريدskm ، العديد من الشركات تنصب على الزبائن وتدعى بانها من افضل المصنعين ... وسأرفق لكم مقارنه بين كاريير وبين Skm في التشيلرات.


 
اعتقد ان المهندس ثامر شديد مصيب من ناحية ان منتجاتنا العلابية قوية وتنافس الغربية
فمثلا شركة بترا تصدر لاكثر من 40 دولة
والى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بكثافة
بلد تراين وكارير ويورك
والسبب الجودة والقدرة على التوريد الاسرع والسعر منافس طبعا - الايدي العاملة ارخص نسبيا-
بالاضافى الى القدرة الكبيرة على عمل custom made units
ودمتم:20:


----------



## ahmadjet (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
سارفق لك كمثال كتالوج شركة بيترا لتشيلر يعمل على الفريون R22
من شركة بترا
على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/2pejx35
ودمتم


----------



## حمادة الموشى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*افضل شركة تشيلر*

*افضل الشركات هي ترين ثم كارير ثم يورك:15:*


----------



## ahmadjet (26 نوفمبر 2010)

حمادة الموشى قال:


> *افضل الشركات هي ترين ثم كارير ثم يورك:15:*


 
زميلي العزيز
ممكن تعد عشرة اسباب تدعم رايك
لو سمحت


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لاننكر أن تشليرات يورك وكاريير وترين عظيمة جداً ولكنى أشجع دائماً شركاتنا العربية ومنها شركة بترا سمعت كثيراً عن جودتها العالية وخدماتها بعد البيع ممتازة وأتمنى أن أعمل فى صيانة وإصلاح وتشغيل أجهزة بترا وعل الأقل لابد أن ندعم شركاتنا العربية لأنها أكيد أسعارها مميزة جداً عن مثيلاتها كما أنها توفر العمل لشبابنا العرب وتقلل نسبة البطالة التى ارتفعت كثيراً ولابد من الأعتماد على الله ثم أنفسنا كما أتمنى تفعيل قيام سوق عربية مشتركة وللجميع الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## mechanic power (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بمراسلتى لزميلة بالسعودية وشركات المقاولات بالسعودية اكثر ماكينات التكييف المركزية 
ال جى lg 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ahmadjet (28 نوفمبر 2010)

mechanic power قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بمراسلتى لزميلة بالسعودية وشركات المقاولات بالسعودية اكثر ماكينات التكييف المركزية
> ال جى lg
> والله ولى التوفيق


 
الاخ العزيز
للعلم فقط
شركة lg لا تصنع تشيلارات 
ودمتم


----------

